# Slippery slope



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi all - greeting from the UK. My first post after lurking for a while as a visitor.

During foreplay and PIV my wife produces "so much" lubrication that we both lose a lot of the feeling that you get. We also discovered accidentally a week or so back that she is capable of squirting, this was quite a surprise to both of us, yet more fluids to deal with.

To further complicate matters, I have been on anti-depressants for reasons not relevant here, other than to say these are definitely interfering with my ability to hold an erection for very long (never been a problem before the tablets).

So the last 2 lovemaking sessions have been pretty disastrous, not much feeling when doing the act combined with my wife being sort of embarrassed by the squirting episode, and me losing it quick.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this? Also I don't feel ready to come off Anti-depressants just yet as we are rebuilding our intimacy again after a long dry period (will probably discuss this in another thread). This situation is making me feel inadequate (a man thing I know), my wide is feeling like she can't bring herself and me to O. All this to contend with at a point when our sex life is crucial to us after such a long spell without, this is so frustrating


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Use some marital aids. Vibrators can help speed things up for you. Maybe do some dirty talk to keep the interest high.

Good luck.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As far as your wife squirting, towels and/or a waterproof blanket. As far as your issue, ED pills, even if temporary till you're off the AD's. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

PBear said:


> As far as your wife squirting, towels and/or a waterproof blanket. As far as your issue, ED pills, even if temporary till you're off the AD's.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was a bit concerned about interactions between AD's and ED pills such as Viagra


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

UsernameHere said:


> I was a bit concerned about interactions between AD's and ED pills such as Viagra


Talk to your doc about that. Or a pharmacist. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

pull out wipe off repeat as nessary.

or try the other hole its much tighted. if she will let you.

worth a try.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You could also try shower sex... No worries on the mess from her, and natural lube washes away easily. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

UsernameHere said:


> During foreplay and PIV my wife produces "so much" lubrication that we both lose a lot of the feeling that you get.


Corn starch may restore some of the sensations, yet isn't as abrasive as sand when seeking more traction.


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> pull out wipe off repeat as nessary.
> 
> or try the other hole its much tighted. if she will let you.
> 
> worth a try.


Back door is an option, we just don't want that all the time. Last try though the AD's still made things difficult. 

I agree with other posters that it's time to discuss with my doctor, the one thing that has in one way brought me back to my old self is destroying what we are trying to build. Fortunately I do have an understanding wife.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I find that oral perks me back up, on the occasions when she allows a back and forth.

Also, a couple toy makers make a flexible toy shaped like a U that is about 8" overall length. One side of the U goes inside her (above me) and the other side is supposed to stimulate her from the outside. She doesn't seem to get much out of it, but it stimulates me quite a bit. The one we have has a hand held remote control that increases or decreases power depending on the angle you're holding it at.

This is the one we have: Amazon.com: 3X the wireless range and signal strength of the original design for enhanced functionality (up to 118 feet depending on the environment) - LELO Tiani 2 Couples' Design Edition Remote-Controlled Vibrator: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't get how you can fit a toy in there at the same time...???


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

UsernameHere said:


> Hi all - greeting from the UK. My first post after lurking for a while as a visitor.
> 
> During foreplay and PIV my wife produces "so much" lubrication that we both lose a lot of the feeling that you get. We also discovered accidentally a week or so back that she is capable of squirting, this was quite a surprise to both of us, yet more fluids to deal with.
> 
> ...


I would talk to the doctor about changing medications.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't get how you can fit a toy in there at the same time...???


It's small on that end, and convex. It's made to accommodate a penis at the same time. Please, no size comments.....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I see. I pictured a fat one, which wouldn't work. Small could work, got it.


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I find that oral perks me back up, on the occasions when she allows a back and forth.
> 
> Also, a couple toy makers make a flexible toy shaped like a U that is about 8" overall length. One side of the U goes inside her (above me) and the other side is supposed to stimulate her from the outside. She doesn't seem to get much out of it, but it stimulates me quite a bit. The one we have has a hand held remote control that increases or decreases power depending on the angle you're holding it at.
> 
> This is the one we have: Amazon.com: 3X the wireless range and signal strength of the original design for enhanced functionality (up to 118 feet depending on the environment) - LELO Tiani 2 Couples' Design Edition Remote-Controlled Vibrator: Health & Personal Care


that sounds worth a try, hopefully it may stimulate sufficiently to keep me and my partner happy. 

Chillymorns suggestion may also help to improve feeling

Due to our extensive "dry spell" now we are rebuilding our sex life after so long, my wife has gone from not wanting to bother to symptoms similar to hysterical bonding (no she hasn't had an affair) and it's any spare moment now, not that I'm complaining!! It's just i feel so inadequate performance wise.


----------

